# Conexión de 3 tweeter.



## seralemi (Nov 7, 2013)

Buenas tardes. 

Poseo un bafle de 4 vías el que traía un tweeter de 8 ohms conectado al crossover (un capacitor de 2uF/250v). En su momento cambié ese tweeter y le coloqué 3 tweeter leson TLc-1. Un tweeter conectado al crossover original y los otros 2 con un capacitor (2uF) cada uno a la entrada de señal. Estos tweeter si bien son piezoeléctricos, poseen una bobina adaptadora en su interior que les fija una impedancia (8ohms).
La consulta es: al estar conectados los 3 tweeter, cada uno con su capacitor, me modifica la impedancia que ve el crossover?. Sino, de que manera podría conectarlos?.

Saludos. ...


----------



## crimson (Nov 7, 2013)

Hola seralemi, ¿leíste éste post?:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/ajustar-respuesta-tweeter-piezo-electrico-22677/
Saludos C


----------



## seralemi (Nov 8, 2013)

Hola Crimson, gracias por responder. Si, había leído ese post. Como les comenté, estos tweeter son piezoeléctricos pero tienen la particularidad de tener en su interior una bobina "adaptadora" que le asegura una impedancia (8ohms) y una sensibilidad de 108dB. De hecho los tengo conectados con un capa de 2uF y andan muy bien. La consulta era como conectar 3 tweeter al mismo crossover sin que me modifique la impedancia. Adjunto imagen de los mismos.

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 8, 2013)

Si tienen adaptador a 8 ohm vas a tener que poner cuatro, haciendo un serie-paralelo para que te dé 8 ohm.
Saludos C


----------



## seralemi (Nov 8, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Si tienen adaptador a 8 ohm vas a tener que poner cuatro, haciendo un serie-paralelo para que te dé 8 ohm.
> Saludos C



Gracias Crimson. Había pensado en esa posibilidad, y en vez de colocar un cuarto tweeter, agragar una R de 8.2ohms para lograr la impedancia final. Como los tweeter tienen un SPL de 108dB, les vendrá bien la atenuación. En este caso, que potencia recibiría cada uno??? dB???
Te adjunto el esquema de como sería la conexión.

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 8, 2013)

Sí, podría funcionar. La potencia se repartiría en partes iguales a cada tweeter + resistencia.
Saludos C


----------



## seralemi (Nov 9, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Sí, podría funcionar. La potencia se repartiría en partes iguales a cada tweeter + resistencia.
> Saludos C



Ok. Muchas gracias por tus comentarios .
Saludos.


----------

